# Therea petiveriana



## Kaddock (Mar 3, 2009)

EDIT!!! I FOUND SOME IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, LINK HERE : http://www.gbuenterprises.com/index.php/cPath/24

Does anyone have a lead on breeders of exotic cockroaches, such as Therea petiveriana? I want em! So purty.


----------



## Zephyr (Mar 3, 2009)

I have some connections as well as a few species.

E-mail me at:

[email protected]


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 4, 2009)

for those who don't know...


----------

